# Phase Control



## rickjames22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I am relatively new to home entertainment world. I would like to learn more about the 'science' of home entertainment. 
Can anyone recommend a good tutorial that will explain things like phase control, high pass cross over, low pass cross over, etc... Also get into how to set up/configure speakers, for example phase control on a subwoofer.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. :bigsmile:

Thank you,

Rick :reading:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Love the member name Rick!

I don't know of a good tutorial but it sounds like you need a primer on crossovers. Basically, when you go from a main speaker to a subwoofer you need something to control what frequencies go where. A high pass filter allows high frequencies to pass, while a low pass filter allows low frequencies to pass. The crossover in receivers serve both functions, usually centered around 80hz but some are adjustable. 

Phase control is strictly an experimental process. Nobody can predict the way your main speakers will interact with your subwoofer in your room. The best thing to do is play some music (or use REW) to see what phase settings provide the most output in the crossover region. 

What system do you have?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Phase control is used for placement tuning, as an example if you place sub in middle ir rear of room you would adjust the phase so it blends in with sound from front image but as last poster noted its hard to say what you eill hear and if you eill need to adjust it, if your not into measurements and just wish to enjoy the system like most then one clue would be the sub sounds slow or out of sync with what it should be doing, phase adjustment fixes this.


----------

